# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  10/11/08~ "First Lucid Dream"

## Rai Saix

Ok so I am starting this dream in what appears to be a very dingy apartment. Like so dingy it could be in a horror movie. And my bed is in the lobby for some reason, and its really rusted, and a bunkbed without a bottom. So I climb up there, but my parents are arguing too loud. So I yell at them to shut up and get down to turn off the lights and get a sheet. I climb back up and lay my head down. The second I close my eyes I wake up and I'm at my high school. I then realize that I must be dreaming, as that happened way to fast, while I was asleep!!! So I reality check by putting my finger through my hand! At first it doesn't work, but then I see a circle in my hand beginning to rise, and then my finger pops out! Well, I'm so excited at that point, that I just passionatly kiss this one girl I know! Not out of lust or love, but just because I'm so overcome with joy and excitment. Then I ask if she wants to go flying, she says no but I just grab her hand and jump. And then I flew!!!!!!!!!!! The thing I always have wanted to do.... always wanted to do my whole life and it just happend! We soar above a dense forest in what should have been the bus loop! But then the butterflies in my stomach become too much, and we just fly above the trees. (can someone help me with this?) The some other DCs joined in, and we play tag!!! Once that is over, I have a false awakening back to that dingy apartment in my bed where I went to sleep, while still knowing I'm dreaming. But then, seconds later, I wake up!!!!!!!!!!!

IT WAS AMAZING!!!! I always knew flying would come naturally to me, as I have dreamed about it my whole life. But can someone help with the butterflies? I want to fly in the clouds!

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

I'm not sure how to help with the butterflies, but that was a really cool dream, the whole random girl you made out with made it seem cute >_> lol 
good luck with future dreams!

----------


## LyssaDawn3

wow that sounds relly kewl..to get rid of the butterflies my only advice wuld b to mabe remind urself ur dreaming and u kant possibly get hurt and tell urself its not scary..good luck! :smiley:

----------


## lucidspark64

lol that was a fun read. i liked the part where she says no to flying but you just grab her hand and fly.

as for the butterflies, i think it's just something that goes through experience. I had anxiety attacks from finding out that i was dreaming, but now it's like nothing.

also sometimes my logic maybe weird like I know i'm dreaming, but i still think the characters are real, like wtf? so these butterflies, could probably just be controlled more through reminding yourself that its only a dream.

good luck

----------


## Risos

Great first LD.  ::D: 

About the butterflies, I sometimes do this in real life, I'm not sure whether it will work in a dream but you might as well try it. I sometimes imagine myself killing giant butterflies. I don't know why it works, but it just does. It might make you actually start to kill giant butterflies if you are lucid in a dream, but I think that would be cool too.  :tongue2:

----------


## McDorkle

Yay for you! In my first lucid dream I panicked and woke up   >.<  . Well then again you've been preparing for this moment for a long time!!! glad to find this thread Bran-er... Rai!  ^.^  See ya! (BTW I'm curious to know who the girl was *nudge nudge*)

----------


## XeL

Sounds like you had a great first lucid (unlike most other people)! As for the butterflies it's all about conviction. Keep telling yourself that you can actually pull through with this. During your RCs, picture yourself becoming lucid and doing what you didn't manage to do in the dream.

Once again, awesome dream and good luck!

----------


## Lucidness

I didnt read it, but it looks good.

----------


## flipboard

grats on your first LD! thats an awesome dream man good luck with future ones!

----------

